# Can't call passenger in lyft



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello, I can't call passenger in Lyft. My phone works fine in Uber. I emailed to Lyft and they said they set my phone in backend, but still can't get connected. This creates problem when there is a need to call pax.

Does anyone encounter the same problem? I am using LG smart phone.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

What error do you get?


----------



## marlon (Mar 10, 2015)

No error. Just a sound


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Thats weird. If you havent then uninstall the app, restart your phone then reinstall the app.


----------



## Houdini5150 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yuuuup. Uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## kenneth silver (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi, I haven't been able to call passenger for months. I get a recording from Lyft staying that they don't recognize the number. Incoming calls from passengers are fine. No problem with uber app. 
I also don't get a proper warning when a ride Is added while Im on a trip. Just some garble at high speed. 
Support has been useless. Same bullshit. "Remove app, reinstall, it's your carrier. "
I'm using a Nexus six Android phone on The project Fi carrier.
Does anyone else have this trouble?


----------

